# Mountainbike Downhill, Freeride, Dirt > Bike-Treffs >  Gaisberg Freeride-Touren: Uphill + Downhill

## Poison :)

grad vom gaissi back, unglaublich aber wahr:

ich hab zum 1. mal die gaisbergspitze aus eigener kraft (am zweirad) erreicht  :EEK!:   :Yay:   :EEK!:  

sehr fein zum rauffahren, runter eher a eislaufbahn als kontrolliertes fahren  :Lol: 

was fahrt ihr so rauf?
sind von aigen genau 1h aufn spitz treten

lg

----------


## flying circus

fahr von guggenthal weg 39-40 min...wenn ich gut drauf bin halt....sonst so 42-43 min

hat eh lang dauert dast mal aus eigener kraft da rauf bist.....wahnsinn :Confused:   :Wink:

----------


## Poison :)

mit welchem bike? (gwicht?)
des is schon sehr schnell, werd auch mal die standard route rauffahren

aber bin schonmal stolz mich überwunden zu haben, jetzt gehts bergauf  :Wink:

----------


## flying circus

fahrs mitz meim bike...wiegt so 11 kg oder so...fahr den gaisberg aber auch ziemlich oft und trainiere recht viel für uphill rennen. also intervall training und so...

wennst den so 2-3 mal die woche fahrst gehts schnell bergauf (wortwörtlich^^)...steigert man sich ziemlich schnell.
ab eine gewissen leistungs grad wirds dann ziemlich zach sich zu steigern...ist mühselig :Evil:

----------


## Poison :)

dei cube???  :EEK!:  
nur 11 kg

----------


## flying circus

na....mim cube brauch ich von eugendorf weg mindestens 4 stunden rauf und wieder runter, auserdem glaub ich hat sich das mit der neuen gabel jetzt eh erledigt^^
und das cueb wiegt so um die 15-16 kg^^

meine das bike:
https://www.dh-rangers.com/gallery/s...user-6407.html

morgen werd ich mir neue laufräder kaufen und eine neue sattelstütze, dann ises schön langsam so wie ich´s mir vorstelle.....bur leider werdens nur mavic crossride werden und nicht crossmax st...da fehlt grad´geld ein bissl und mein vorderer was ich jetzt oben hab is hin :Cry:  

aber nächstes jahr kommen dann crossmax :Twisted:

----------


## Poison :)

hab 2 sätze crossride, machen an guten eindruck!

noox fährt die crossmax, sind echt hammer, kosten halt des zig-fache

tret ma demnächste mal zusammen rauf?
auch wenn i wohl hinten nachgurk

lg

----------


## flying circus

jederzeit! sagst as halt wennst willst!
hab eigendlich jederzeit zeit, nur in 2 wochen ned weil da bin ich für 1 woche in italien biken(ned gardasee^^)

und hinten nachgurkt wird nicht :Wink:   wird immer ein tempo gfahren. is ja unlustig wenn ma miteinander fährt und dann fährt jeder so wie er will.....

----------


## Poison :)

ab montag sagens richtig schön, muss halt täglich bis 6 hackeln  :Frown: 
aber um 18:15 bin ich startklar...

mal schaun was mein knie die nächsten tage so macht, beim treten schon bissl gespürt- jetzt kann ich nimma gscheid bewegen/auftreten

die starke kniescheibenprellung (2,5 wochen her) dürft noch drin sitzn  :Frown: 

meld mich, lg

----------


## flying circus

bast, dann bis nächste woche mal :Smile:

----------


## noox

War echt sehr fein heute das Rauftreten. Ich muss das öfters machen. Wär so geil, wieder die Form von ganz früher zu bekommen. 

Aber das Runterfahren war sooooo zach. Gayline 2x absteigen. Unten Richtung Parsch dann auch noch einmal. Das Vorderrad war permanent am Rutschen. Mit dem Radl und protectorless ist des irgendwie ungut. Nächstes mal lieber wieder im Trockenem.

----------


## flying circus

tret ma am dienstag maybe nach der arbeit rauf aufn gaisberg?

----------


## Poison :)

1. fahrt um 10 uhr mitm hannes und benni war echt superfein!
58min mit saalbach-oberschenkel ist sehr ok von aigen  :Smile: 

um 6 war ich so müde und down vom herumliegen, dass ich was tun musste, also nochmal rauf zur zistl  :Lol: 
bis dahin echt super gangen, ganz rauf wäre ich wohl eingangen-und es war scho recht spät...

dienstag muss ich wohl leider doch absagen, kann ich erst kurzfristig sagen  :Frown:  hab training
werde wohl mittwoch oder donnerstag vor der arbeit aufn spitz treten, so um 6-wer is dabei?  :Lol:   :Way To Go: 

lg

----------


## flying circus

wär unter umständen dabei beim vor-der-arbeit-rautreten :Smile:  
und wegen dienstag sehn ma´s eh

----------


## Poison :)

was hat dei bike? 
wer tretet mit mir donnerstag um 6 uhr früh ( :Wink:  ) am gaissi? 
morgensport meine herren  :Yay:

----------


## noox

Falls ich net am Mittwoch mit die Rangers rauftrete (oder was anderes am Abend vorhab), bin ich am Donnerstag dabei.

Dienstag könnte sein, dass ich mit die Rangers rauftrete. Moi schauen.

----------


## klamsi

dir feits....um 6 tret i nirgends hin....aber ab nächster woche kenan ma öfters moi erentrudis treten.... :Wink:

----------


## DirtMerchant

sag sads jetz alle a bissi beinander?
"vor der arbeit rauftreten" "morgensport"?

----------


## Poison :)

wieso erentrudis? gaissi ruaft! 
ok hannes, wegen dienstag meld ich mich noch, donnerstag fahr ich (soferns wetter passt) um 6 weg  :Way To Go:

----------


## noox

In 3 Wochen geht's um was   :Wink:  
Wobei unser 4er-Team, in dem momentan nur 2 fix sind und einer sicher net kann, eher mehr im letzten Drittel rumkrebsen wird - wenn überhaupt. Aber der 24h-DH wird die Rangers-Vereinsmeisterschaft (bester Run zählt) Und für die Worldgames muss ich dann auch trainieren.  :Big Grin:

----------


## flying circus

> wieso erentrudis? gaissi ruaft!
> 
> ok hannes, wegen dienstag meld ich mich noch, donnerstag fahr ich (soferns wetter passt) um 6 weg


wo fahrts den weg? 
wenns wetter passt bin ich fix dabei :Smile:

----------


## noox

Von Kevin ist Gensbrunnstraße (oder wie die heißt) am besten. Irgendwie freut's mich net, immer mit'n Auto zu dir fahren. Aber dann müsst ich um halb 6 bei mir wegfahren ...

----------


## flying circus

und wo ist die gensbrunn straße genau?^^

----------


## noox

Gänsbrunnstraße heißts genau. Schau am besten bei irgendeine Map nach. Sonst machst da mit Kevin an Treffpunkt aus.

----------


## pAz

aigen, nähe kindergarten abfalter

----------


## Poison :)

wobei ich noch nicht weis ob ich dienstag 18:15 kann

schätze mal donnerstag um 6uhr früh bist ned dabei  :Lol:

----------


## flying circus

ich geh halt am dienstag nach der arbeit biken...wohin ist mir eigendlich wurscht.

und am donnertag wär ich schon dabei....is irgendwie witzig um 6 in der früh biken gehn^^

könnt ma schon als trainig für semmering ansehen :Smile:

----------


## pAz

> is irgendwie witzig um 6 in der früh biken gehn


witzig?
eher extrem gstört?!

am we. trainiert ma im park und an der flasche und unter der woche is entspannung angsagt  :Yay:

----------


## Poison :)

passt!  :Wink:  
dann meld ich mich noch wegen dienstag 18:15 aigen hier drin 
donnerstag wie gesagt 6uhr abfahrt bei mir in parsch (aigen) 
lg

----------


## flying circus

könn ma uns ned einfach da treffen wo der georg letztens seinen bus hingstellt hat....dann muss ich ned mitten in der nacht dei straße suchn^^

----------


## Poison :)

des is leider schon zu weit von mir aus gesehn  :Wink:  
wie /wo fahrst du in die stadt?
wenn du dich in gnigl links hältst richtung georgs parkplatz aber weniger weit fahrst passts  :Wink:

----------


## klamsi

mal a blede frage wo geht den der trail von da erentrudis weg ?

bin ich mit einem der beiden startpunkte ausm anhang richtig...oder is der ganz wo anders ?

----------


## flying circus

> witzig?
> eher extrem gstört?!
> 
> am we. trainiert ma im park und an der flasche und unter der woche is entspannung angsagt


wenn man nur das machen würd was NICHT gstört ist in den augen anderer wärs ja langweilig :Wink:

----------


## pAz

@klamsi:
vom schwarzen punkt san wir letztes moi gstartet.geht bissl so dahin und dann kann ma wählen zw. weiter zur fager oder nach links runter.

hannes kennt sich da besser aus.

lg

----------


## klamsi

ok was is gscheida mitm enduro ? bzw. "flowiger" ?

----------


## pAz

mir had eig. die 1. variante besser daugt.
also ned weiter zur fager sondern gleichmal links an holzzaun entlang runter.

beim andren weg gehts viel gradaus und paar bäume liegn drinnen.

lg

----------


## flying circus

so. habs jetzt mal gegoogelt :Mr. Yellow:  

ist ja total verwinkelt aber scheinbar kommt man da ja dann direkt aufn gaisberg...wohnst du da? :EEK!: 

werd ich mir am dienstag noch in natura anschaun, weil ich sonst in der früh da fix ned hinfind :Wink:

----------


## noox

Ja, Hundeabrichtplatz ist 1 - 2 km weiter. Müsst ich wieder zurückfahren.

Wir könnten uns in Parsch in der Nähe der Obuskehre treffen. Die Obuskehre kennst. Dann die Straße stadteinwärts. Dort wo die Straße dann einen 90°-Links-Knick macht, können wir uns treffen. Wenn man dort rechts fährt ist's zum Kevin weniger als 100m.

@Klamsi:
Ehrentrudis. Weg geht bei Schwarz weg. Aber der geht nicht weit, dann musst erst wieder schauen wie du weiterfährst.

Mit'n Downhiller ist Ehrentrudis übrigens fad. Hab ich mir selber net dacht. Mit am kleinerem Bike ist's aber sehr lässig. Sowohl der Weg, den ich immer fahr (Ochsensteig), als auch der vom Georg/Roberto. Im Ochsensteig liegen allerdings im Mitteteil mal einige Bäume.

----------


## Poison :)

fast, wohn a stückerl weiter richtung gnigl in parsch

aber des mach ma uns noch aus

lg

----------


## klamsi

ok thx....werd i ma mal anschaun....vl. gibts ja intresenten zum gemeinsamen rauftreten....gmiatlich versteht sich  :Wink:

----------


## noox

wär ich schon mal dabei

----------


## pAz

oida i glaub i spinn.j. drahns olle komplett durch und wollen täglich trainieren. geht jo goaned  :Yay2:

----------


## flying circus

jo, wei gesagt, muss ich mir am dienstag mal anschaun...find ich im halbschlaf sicher ned :Wink:  

aber wir werden uns schon zamfinden :Smile:

----------


## noox

Mein eigentliches Ziel ist ja am Ende der Saison am Kevin von Guggental mit Slicks rauf am Gaisberg zu schlagen. Damit ich wenigstens irgendwo am Bike schneller bin wie er   :Big Grin:

----------


## Poison :)

> Mein eigentliches Ziel ist ja am Ende der Saison am Kevin von Guggental mit Slicks rauf am Gaisberg zu schlagen. Damit ich wenigstens irgendwo am Bike schneller bin wie er


´ll see  :Lol: 

wobei ich da wenig zuversichtlich bin...hab da halt jahrelangen rückstand, der sich so schnell ned aufholen lässt  :Frown: 

witzig is, dass ich jetzt beim 2. mal kaum gschnauft hab und unter 150 puls bis zistl bin
(jedoch auch langsamer weil oberschenekel nimmer so wollten wie ich  :Wink:  )

lg

----------


## grisch

Könntet ihr vielleicht einen eigenen CC Gaisberg Thread machen; die letzten x seiten sind ja quasi nur uphill. für leute (wie mich) die es eher interessiert wann's wieder mal bergab geht, ist es schon a bissal viel zum durchlesen und a ned so interessant irgendwie! Thx!

----------


## noox

Des is net CC - des is Downhill-Training ohne Shutteln.  :Big Grin:   Kraft, Ausdauer (eingeschränkt am Berg rauf) und Fahrtechnik. A kleines Bike mit CC-Reifen ist anders zu fahren. Aber das Gelernte kann man dann wieder am Downhiller umsetzen.

@Kev: Wenn mein Polar wieder da ist, kömma vergleichen. Aber ich glaub, dass ich bis zur Zistel deutlich mehr als 150 Puls hatte. Da hättest du noch Reserven. Oberschenkel sind jetzt g'scheid schwer nach 4 Tage intensiv biken. Und so fett war der das letzte mal vor 10 Jahren  :Big Grin:

----------


## Pinzgauner

Jetzt haben die Jungs gechecked was der Skimp und ich schon seit Jahren predigen: Der Uphill gehört genauso zum Biken wie der Downhill  :Big Grin:  

Und besser fuer die Umwelt is a!!

Nur die Finger von der Stoppuhr lassen könnt ihr wohl nicht mal beim rauftreten. Stress macht man sich halt immer selber :Stick Out Tongue: 

Tritt heute wär rauf? Wäre dabei allerdings ohne Stoppuhr und Pulsmesser dafür mit an gscheidn Radl -> an Skimp sein SX Trail;-)

----------


## grisch

> Des is net CC - des is Downhill-Training ohne Shutteln.   Kraft, Ausdauer (eingeschränkt am Berg rauf) und Fahrtechnik. A kleines Bike mit CC-Reifen ist anders zu fahren. Aber das Gelernte kann man dann wieder am Downhiller umsetzen.
> 
> @Kev: Wenn mein Polar wieder da ist, kömma vergleichen. Aber ich glaub, dass ich bis zur Zistel deutlich mehr als 150 Puls hatte. Da hättest du noch Reserven. Oberschenkel sind jetzt g'scheid schwer nach 4 Tage intensiv biken. Und so fett war der das letzte mal vor 10 Jahren


Find trotzdem, dass man dazu einen eigenen fred machen könnte. 
Was CC angeht, hab ich auch schon meine Erfahrungen gesammelt. weit mehr als bisher mit dh. hab 5 jahre lang fast nix anderes gemacht und weit über 10000km runtergestrampelt mit ergo bzw. spinning noch um einiges mehr. weiß also auch wie wichtig das für dh sein kann. gäbe dafür auch einige cc foren  :Cool:

----------


## da sepp

Ich möchte heute auch wieder ganz rauf treten, aber erst gegen abend.
Jetzt gehts mal am see

----------


## Poison :)

eigener thread, weil jemand jammert, dass er die uphill posts im anderen thread mitlesen musste   :Stick Out Tongue: 

-morgen abend wenns ned vorher gewittert (ausser ich geh training)

-donnerstag 6 uhr früh wenns wetter passt

lg

----------


## flying circus

und wann wiest obst morgen gaisi fahrts?

----------


## grisch

> eigener thread, weil jemand jammert, dass er die uphill posts im anderen thread mitlesen musste  
> 
> -morgen abend wenns ned vorher gewittert (ausser ich geh training)
> 
> -donnerstag 6 uhr früh wenns wetter passt
> 
> lg


ned frech werden  :Big Grin:  
finds vom namen her immer noch nicht so eindeutig, aber is ma eig. eh wurscht! "Gaisberg CC" wäre doch treffend, oder? (den vorschlag konnt i ma jetzt doch net verkneiffen)

lässt mir jetzt doch keine ruhe:

Mir, als normalen User, kann es ja eh egal sein, wie ein thread aussieht und was da alles drin steht. doch ich denke, dass gerade ihr moderatoren dafür da seid, posts und threads auch nach Sinnhaftigkeit zu prüfen und wo was steht ein wenig zu überwachen. sonst schreibt ja jeder alles hin wo er es gerade für lustig empfindet, oder? Es sollte ja für alle user möglichst einfach und geradlinig aufgebaut sein. Seid mir nicht böse, aber 4 seiten über cc bringt manchen von uns im gaisi-fred einfach ned viel, ist halt so :Cool:   Danke für die Aufmerksamkeit, schönen tag noch.

----------


## noox

Ich war eigentlich dagegen. Da Gaisberg-Thread war immer schon mehr als "Wann gehen wir wieder Shutteln".  Außerdem fahren wir dieselben Strecken runter, wie mit'n Downhiller. Und des net unbedingt so viel langsamer. Einige treten auch mit'n Freerider rauf und sind dann teilweise auch gleich schnell runter ...

Und wenn sich welche, die Treten wollen und welche die Shutteln wollen oben treffen wollen für gemeinsamen Downhill, brauchst zwei Threads  :Wink: 


Wenn ich den Gaisberg-Thread nach Sinnhaftigkeit aussortieren soll, dann steht da dann nur mehr 1/4 drin - wenn ich beide Augen zudrück.

----------


## Poison :)

> Und wenn sich welche, die Treten wollen und welche die Shutteln wollen oben treffen wollen für gemeinsamen Downhill, brauchst zwei Threads


stimmt, bin am hin und her überlegen was gscheider is  :Wink:

----------


## Poison :)

heud is sichs bei mir leider nicht ausgangen, hab trockentraining der eishackler eingschoben  :Wink: 
war jemand oben?

für donnerstag früh schauts wetter ned schlecht aus, wer is dabei?

lg

----------


## klamsi

> für donnerstag früh schauts wetter ned schlecht aus, wer is dabei?


i steh extra für die auf und schau da auf die ersten 100m zua....fü spass  :Wink:

----------


## flying circus

war heut ned oben, bin aber trotzdem eine recht nette runde für graundlage und intervall training gfahrn.

wen´s interessiert:
eugendorf, am wallersee nach neumarkt, auf den tannberg, gibts an recht netten wanderweg/schotterstraße richtung straßwlachen, lengau, lochenm schleedorf, von schleedorf gibts an recht geilen wanderweg nach mattsee, oberdrum und dann halt wieder eugendorf.

sind ganz nette hügeln dazwischen die man schön pushen kann und sonst halt immer schön in der grundlage fahrn, nur wenn eine rennradfahrer vorne mir ist wird kurz ein intervall eingschoben :Stick Out Tongue:   :Wink:  
-der muss weg^^


donnerstag bin ich wie gesagt dabei :Twisted:

----------


## Monty Burns

> für donnerstag früh schauts wetter ned schlecht aus, wer is dabei?


ja passt ... ich wart um 05:30 am fusse des gbergs auf dich ;-)



ohne spass in zwei wochen hab ich mal urlaub und bin in sabu, dann bin ich 1mal dabei ... danach wahrscheinlich für 2 wochen nicht zu gebrauchen  :Mr Purple:  

bis dann

----------


## Poison :)

meld dich!
müssen mal wieder gaisberg fahren, egal ob bergauf-bergab oder nur zweiteres  :Wink:  
lg

----------


## noox

Ich bin auch net Gaisberg gewesen. Nur a kurze Runde im warmen Sommerregen. Das war soooo angenehm. Am Hardtail 1 Zoll Slicks montiert. Mit 7 Bar und 10,3kg rollt es sich schon wirklich nett! Hab dann noch Dax Lueg mitgenommen, weil's ma so daugt hat. Ist zwar extrem kurz, aber von früher noch a Teststrecke unter Freunden. (260hm, 2,9km bis zur Waldausfahrt vorm Gasthaus). 14 Minuten 30. Beste Zeit seit ca. 10 Jahren. Damals 12:15.  :Big Grin:    Hat zwar nix mit Ausdauer zu tun. Aber für's Downhillen vielleicht gar net so schlecht.

----------


## noox

Übrigens zur geistigen Vorbereitung für Gaisberg-Uphill von Guggental. Laut Bikeboard-Eintrag sind's 9,3km auf 750hm. Ob das jetzt von der Straße aus ist, weiß ich net. Beim Rennen starten sie etwas oberhalb (bei der alten Brauerei?) Laut einer Rennergebnisliste sind's 9,0km. Beste Zeit mit Rennrad: 22 Minuten! Offizielle beste Zeit 23:20 laut LRV. Harry von den Rangers ist's mit'n MTB beim Rennen mal in 32 oder 34 Minuten gefahren.

----------


## noox

750hm dürfte nicht stimmen. Laut Google Earth sinds:
von Wolfgangsee Bundesstraße: 620hm
von der alten Brauerei (?): 585hm
Gänsbrunn: 790hm
Glasenbach: 795hm

----------


## flying circus

> Ja, Hundeabrichtplatz ist 1 - 2 km weiter. Müsst ich wieder zurückfahren.
> 
> Wir könnten uns in Parsch in der Nähe der Obuskehre treffen. Die Obuskehre kennst. Dann die Straße stadteinwärts. Dort wo die Straße dann einen 90°-Links-Knick macht, können wir uns treffen. Wenn man dort rechts fährt ist's zum Kevin weniger als 100m.


treffn ma uns da jetzt morgen in der früh?

und wer kommt aller? :Mr. Yellow:

----------


## noox

Kevin ist scheinbar noch net online. Ich bin dabei. 6 Uhr in Parsch.

----------


## flying circus

da kev wird schon kommen^^

also bei dem komischen 90 grad knick wenn man von elsbethen auf der normalen straße kommt nach der obus kehre.-hab ich das richtig verstanden?^^

----------


## noox

Obuskehre in Parsch. Wenige 100m weg vom Berg - fahren (Oberleitungen entlang). Bei dem 90° Knick. Allerdings hat das nix mit Elsbethen zu tun. Die Hauptstraße kommt drüben von der größeren/unüblichen Kreuzung wo Gasthaus Eder (Bierheuriger) ist, oder RKS, alte Post-Irgendwas - Jetzt Neubau....  Von dieser Kreuzung geht die Straße nach einem Linksknick unter die Eisenbahnunterführung Parsch durch. Dann spitze Linkskurve, beim Hefterhof vorbei und dann ist eh schon die besagte 90-Grad Kurve (von dieser Seite nach rechts rauf zur Obuskehre).

----------


## flying circus

aha...kenn mich jetzt zwar noch weniger aus wo das ist, aber werd meinen dad fragen der weis das^^ :Wink:

----------


## noox

Sonst schau in Online-Routenplanern nach. Kreuzung: Gaisbergstraße, Maria-Cebotari-Straße, Alexander-Girardi-Straße

----------


## flying circus

so :Mr. Yellow:  

also dann bis morgen um 6 bei der obuskehre?

bin grad draufgekommen das die nur 5 minuten mim radl von der arbeit weg ist^^

----------


## Pinzgauner

Wieso um 6 Uhr? Vor der Arbeit leicht?

----------


## flying circus

sicher :Mr. Yellow:   :Twisted:

----------


## noox

Jo, vor der Arbeit. Kevin hat sonst keine Zeit.
Net bei der Obuskehre. Sondern 200 - 300m den Oberleitungen entlang stadteinwärts bei der 90-Grad Kurve. 

maps.google.de/maps/ms?ie=UTF...1ec579e8e0f451

----------


## flying circus

jo, werd ich schon finden, sonst fahr ich auf und ab....soviele biker sind um die zeit noch ned am weg :Big Grin:

----------


## Poison :)

morgen 6 uhr bei dem 90 grad knick (hefterhof/achleitner) 
bis moin  :Wink:

----------


## Poison :)

geil wars!
pefekte temperatur, keine leute und autos

leider steh ich mit knapp 57 min wohl an, wobei unten in aigen mehr drin is
wie sich des dann allerdings nach da zistl auswirken würde, weis ich ned  :Cool:  

gerne wieder meine herren  :Smile: 

lg kevin

----------


## noox

Ja. müssma den August noch ausnützen!

Du wärst unten sicher noch deutlich schneller gewesen. Da hab ich euch eingebremst. Ich hatte halt Rucksack und schon die 13-14km zu dir in den Beinen. Oben hattest du dann den Rucksack und da waren wir ziemlich gleich schnell. Matthias (Flying Circus) hätte uns aber beide weit abgehängt. 

Nächstes mal früher und dafür gemütlicher zu dir - dann ist noch was drin... Ohne Rucksack 55 und bei dir noch a bissl weniger. Das könnte dann eh a nette Zeit von Guggental mit Slicks werden...

----------


## flying circus

sofort wieder :Way To Go:  

war echt geil so früh in der früh am gaisi zu sein!

in einer woche bin ich wieder da und dann auf aufi!

-der berg ruft! :Bicycle:

----------


## Poison :)

problem is,dass ich nimma hackeln muss 
da fällt so früh ins bett gehn und viel mehr noch das frühe aufstehn viel schwerer  :Wink:  
mal schaun, sicher wieder mal! 
lg

----------


## flying circus

das problem mit aufstehn wird sich in zwei wochen aus dem grund erledigen weil ich noch nach der näachsten woche eine woche urlaub hab....könn ma unterm tag fahrn, nachher unten die downhiller abholen, irgendwie raufshutteln und noch ein runde dhn gehn :Yay:   :Wink:  

was immer ihr wünscht meine herrn :Wink:

----------


## flying circus

so. würd eigendlich auch in den "was mich heute besonders freut" threat gehören, aber ich tu´s hier rein^^


hab grad einen persönlicheh gaisi-uphill rekord mim rennrad aufgstellt:

34 min                  :Yay:   :Yay:   :Yay:   :Yay:

----------


## noox

> 34 min


Wer is dafür, dass ma an Matthias hier ausschließen  :Big Grin:  (ich hoff' des ist eh da richtige Name)

Na - Gratuliere!
PS: Ich glaub ich hab a T-Shirt und a Mineral-Flasche von dir... Da Ingo hat alles von meinem Zelt was net ihm gehört hat bei mir rein tan...

----------


## flying circus

:Big Grin:  

thanks :Smile:  

und matthias is richtig :Wink:  



aja, a t-shirt fehlt mir wirklich....was is es denn für eins?

----------


## noox

ich glaub Blau - Yachtclup irgendwas...

----------


## flying circus

jo, is meins...kannst mir irgendwann ja mal bei zeiten geben wenn man sich sieht...
danke für´s aufghalten :Smile:

----------


## Poison :)

34 min isheftig

werde nächste woche (nach tschechien) auch mal den gaissi von guggenthal in angriff nehmen

lg

----------


## Doms

gaisberg uphill hört sich sehr interessant an. würd ich demnächst gerne mal mit meinem f1 in angriff nehmen  :Smile:

----------


## noox

Kev und ich sind heute rauf. Von Guggental (Feuerwehr - angeblich offizieller Start) mit Slicks am MTB. Kevin 41:12 - ich 42:40. Wir haben allerdings beide zuviel getrunken - zu voller Bauch  :Big Grin:   Wenn man mit Auto hinfährt, bissl aufwärmt, sollten unter 40 schon drinnen sein...

Dann ist auch noch Matthias vorbeigekommen - mit'n Rennradl. Von der Strasse weg gemessen ... waren's jetzt 33 oder 31?  :Clap:

----------


## flying circus

33

beim rennen sind aber sicher 31 drinnen....

...wen man da oben aller trifft :Smile:

----------


## Poison :)

wollte heud die 40er marke knacken, ging sich leider ned ganz aus  :Frown: 

40:05 von guggenthal
war aber ganz zufrieden, allein und lehrer magen

lg, bis bald

----------


## flying circus

brav :Smile:  

komm schön langsam an die 32er marke ran :Big Grin:  
aber dann wirds glaub ich wirklich schwer schneller werden

----------


## Pinzgauner

> 40:05 von guggenthal
> war aber ganz zufrieden, allein und lehrer magen
> 
> lg, bis bald


Wieso hast du den Magen deines "Lehrers" mitraufgeschleppt?

Bei deiner Rechtschreibung würde es deinem Lehrer wohl den leeren Magen umdehen :Mr. Red:

----------


## Poison :)

:Embarrassment:   leck....is ma nedmal aufgfalln

----------


## Poison :)

da brauch ma keinen neuen thread nehm ich an  :Wink: 

hab heud (endlich) die uphill saison einweihen können  :Smile: 

schnell auf die zistl gfahrn und aigen runter
perfeke conditions  :Way To Go: 

angenehme temperatur, wege staubtrocken und top in schuss!

guter nebeneffekt: des runterfahren mit meim HT is mörder anstrengen für die hände...somit ideales training für die DH saison  :Smile: 

lg kevin

ps: werde in zukunft ca. alle 2-3 tage laufend oder fahrend den gaisberg (zum teil) bezwingen...falls jemand lust hat einfach melden!

----------


## Pinzgauner

Bin heute zuerst auf der Fageralm und dann no am Gaisi Spitz gewesen. Aber mit einem richtigen Radl :Wink: 




> ps: werde in zukunft ca. alle 2-3 tage laufend oder fahrend den gaisberg (zum teil) bezwingen...falls jemand lust hat einfach melden!


Des machen wir schon seit Jahren aber mit richtige Radln :Wink:

----------


## Poison :)

auf ein neues  :Smile: 

@ andi: ihr sats sowieso ned normal...was ihr mit eure monster rauffahrts  :Cool:

----------


## Poison :)

geil woas, ham gmiadlich aufn spitz tretn  :Smile: 

leider is mei gabel vom HT im arsch  :Mad: 

jetzt weis ich wie ihr euch früher mit 0-3cm federweg gfühlt habt  :EEK!: 

greets

----------


## klamsi

Jo, feinen Weg sama a gfahrn, war genial!

----------


## pAz

welchn weg?
wos hod die gobl?

----------


## Poison :)

wald-schlag mit langer querfahrt
dann kurz vorm schluss, wo die steile abkürzung is gehts in der engen kehre grad aus

sima früher schonmal mitm roberto gfahren, man kommt nochmal kurz auf den neuen familienweg, gerade drüber sind wir auf den kommen...

unbekannt, technisch aber lässig  :Smile: 
hab mir aber mit 0mm und viel zu tiefer front in die hose gmacht  :EEK!: 

man kommt bissl weiter unten auf die aignerstrasse, unweit vom wallride

lg

----------


## Poison :)

heute erstbefahrung mitm remedy, bin gespannt  :Smile:

----------


## Poison :)

war extrem fein gestern!
uphill mitm remedy wirklich spitze!
nur der muskelkarter vom mittwoch hat uns schwer zu schaffen gmacht, ge klamsi  :Twisted: 

runter spielt das remedy all seine stärken aus  :EEK!: 
laufruhig, schluckt viel und extrem agil zu fahren
was geileres bin ich am gaissi noch ned gfahrn  :Smile: 
erster sturz mit klickis ghört auch dazu, war ned ganz trocken und doch teilweise recht rutschig

overall genial und sicher in nächster zeit öfter am treten!

lg

----------


## zoomi

Hi, 

bin neu hier und würde mich gerne mal für ne Gaisberg Tour dranhängen - fährt wer am kommenden Wochenende ?

Danke !

Ride on

Zoomi

----------


## klamsi

ev. Sonntag vormittag das i moi raufstart (gmiadlich), kanst die gern dranhängen.

----------


## zoomi

Super - bin ich dabei  :Big Grin:   
Meldst dich per PM ? 
Zoomi

----------


## klamsi

Jo kann i machen, sunst steht vl. auch in dem Forum was drin  :Wink:

----------


## zoomi

Wie schaut´s aus für morgen? 
Servas, 
Zoomi

----------


## klamsi

ev. das ma morgen um 9:00 von Aigen aus rauftreten, aber fix is nu nix

i schreib da a PM wenn was fix is  :Wink:

----------


## pAz

i wär wohl dabei.spät. um 9

----------


## zoomi

Ok - Danke !

Zoomi

----------


## klamsi

Wäre sonst nu wer dabei bei aner gmiadlichen runde um 10:00 richtung spitz bzw. so weits uns halt freut?

Woifi, Pinzgauner?

----------


## pAz

wolfi wird mit grisch und kev windisch foan.
ob da andi um die uhrzeit fit is?! :Wink:

----------


## DirtMerchant

der lehnt sicher wieder no um 5 an der bar mit ski oder radlhelm  :Big Grin:

----------


## pAz

nachdem ich heute zum ersten mal aus eigerner kraft (mitn bike) bis zum spitz gfahrn bin,muss ich sagen. (mitn remedy vom kev)
in aigen anfangs schon teilweise recht steil,da hat man(n) aber eh nu gnug kraft.
bis zur zistl dann fast easy.
die beiden geraden nach der zistl san scho hart,vor allem die sonnenteile.
oben is mir wieder so vorkommen als wärs halb so wild.

see u up there

----------


## Vega

Danke nochmal für den Tourguide - war'n schöner Downhill!

Nur Uphill war 'n bisschen langweilig für mich, da hatte ich mir schlimmeres vorgestellt...

Greetz
Vega

P.S. fahr jetzt mal mein Auto holen ;-)

----------


## pAz

> Nur Uphill war 'n bisschen langweilig für mich, da hatte ich mir schlimmeres vorgestellt...


haha,nächstes mal mitn porsche oder ferrari? :Wink:

----------


## zoomi

Danke auch von mir - war ´ne schöne Runde  :Big Grin:  
Bis demnächst  
Zoomi

----------


## noox

Was hält ihr davon den Thread auf "Gaisberg Freeride Touren" umzubenennen? Oder anderer Vorschlag?

----------


## Poison :)

ich würds ja fast zammlegen
weil sich die leud auch öfters oben treffen und zamm runterfahren
(wie du damals schon sagtest, hat ein 2. thread ned 100%ig sinn)

lg

----------


## Pinzgauner

I bin gegen einen Thread zusammen mit die Shuttleproleten!!! :Box:

----------


## Poison :)

dafür hast aber früher viel im anderen gschrieben  :EEK!:   :Twisted: 

morgen um 9 noch jemand dabei?

----------


## grisch

> I bin gegen einen Thread zusammen mit die Shuttleproleten!!!


ha, da pinzgauner red von prolet  :Big Grin:

----------


## pAz

und damit meint er dich  :Wink: 
wir treten morgen um 9:00 wieder von aigen rauf. hat jemand frei und lust? :Smile:

----------


## klamsi

Hat morgen Vormittag wer zeit für a klane runde am Gaisberg?

fg  :Beer:

----------


## Poison :)

leider erst ab 1

----------


## pAz

deto...

----------


## Poison :)

KULT! mal schaun ob i morgen überhaupt fahr  :Smile:

----------


## klamsi

Hat morgen (MI) wer Lust und Zeit am Vormittag moi aufn Gaisberg zu treten?

----------


## Poison :)

war gestern abend mitm HT (slicks) oben
51 min von aigen is eh ok für die hitz  :EEK!: 

mal schaun, ab morgen is schiach  :Frown:

----------


## grisch

shit wetter am WE!
wobei am Samstag wärs in Tirol noch schön! "you hear me walking"?
da gibts doch heuer viele neuerungen und neues "freeride-paradies", könnte man sich mal anschaun!

----------


## pAz

oder einfach party machen und ab mo. dann radln  :Smile:

----------


## grisch

> oder einfach party machen und ab mo. dann radln


jojo, des geht jo nebenbei  :Big Grin: 

he, hast du geburtstag gehabt?

----------


## pAz

oidaaaaaaaaaaa fixxxxxxxxxxxxxx oidaaaaaaaaaaaa heid nämlich hob i.
ab 11 bin i daheim um die geschenke anzunehmen  :Cheers:

----------


## grisch

hat da kevin leicht auch?  :Big Grin:

----------


## pAz

was ned genau, frog erm  :Yay:

----------


## pAz

ajo und wie wärs mit gratulation statt penetranter irretation? :Wink: 

edit: ich nehm alles zurück  :Eek: 
da grisch unser warmherziger papa  :Smile:

----------


## grisch

> ajo und wie wärs mit gratulation statt penetranter irretation?


guxt du anderes fred  :Smile: 

kaum hat er die matura (wie auch immer gschafft) schmeisst er mit fremdworten um sich, da schau her....

----------


## pAz

und du lass da mal paar sekunden zeit, habs eh gleich editiert ghabt  :Wink: 

jojo bin jetzt gebildet  :Big Grin:

----------


## DirtMerchant

na gratuliere, geburtstag, matura und vielleicht a nu an tanzschulabschluss?
 :Stick Out Tongue: 

ois guade eich zwoa, wia oid satz itz? 17? (so alt wie ihr ausschauts  :Stick Out Tongue: )

----------


## Poison :)

do gehts ums biken  :Wink:  
mondsee war heud sehr fein, 30.9 schnitt  :Smile:

----------


## grisch

mattsee war auch sehr fein! wassertemp. 21 Grad! und einige geile schnitten gesichtet  :Big Grin: 

ajo, do gehts ja ums biken  :Embarrassment:

----------


## klamsi

> mattsee war auch sehr fein! wassertemp. 21 Grad! und einige geile schnitten gesichtet 
> 
> ajo, do gehts ja ums biken


Königseeache war auch fein, Wassertemperatur: gschätzte 5 Grad....brrrr, bringt aber den Kreislauf in schwung.  :Smile:

----------


## DirtMerchant

so jetz aber schluss mit off topic,
ich bin auch bei ca. 42°C (Körpertemperatur) ausgeronnen in Aigen und des obwohl i erst um 8 raufgfahrn bin  :EEK!: 

war aber trotzdem noch fein, vorallem der Radler beim camping danach  :Stick Out Tongue: 

is jetz eigentlich scho wer den neuen sprung sauber gesprungen?

----------


## Pinzgauner

Wie weit bist denn rauf? Waren bis neun Uhr auf der Zistel!

----------


## Pinzgauner

Ich poste das mal jetzt in den Up&Downhill Thread weil ich bin schließlich selber raufgetreten :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

Am Trail runter zum Nockstein sind fast ganz unten nach der Schlucht Holzarbeiten im Gange. Gestern spät Abends war zwar kein Arbeiter mehr vor Ort und wir konnten die umherliegenden Stellen "umklettern" aber für die nächsten paar Tage würde ich insbesonders unter Tags den Trail meiden. Vor allem in Hinblick auf mit Motorsägen bewaffnete Fortarbeiter :Twisted:

----------


## grisch

dann geb ich meinen senf auch noch dazu:

bin gestern nach langer zeit wieder mal aigen runter; bin sehr überrascht darüber, wieviele äste und steine in dem trail liegen. da sind die lieben wanderer wieder mal ganz kreativ; im unteren abschnitt hat sich sogar jemand die mühe gemacht, einen riesigen baumstamm in den weg zu legen, ziemlich weit unten vor der kleinen natürlichen wall (vor dem neu geshapten step up) liegt sogar ein riesiger felsbrocken (mind. 40cm im durchmesser) mitten im trail!!!
Weiter oben ist mir auch mal irgendwo ein ast in augenhöhe entgegen gekommen, das grenzt ja schon an "versuchte körperverletzung und allgemeingefährdung"!!!

So einen Idioten wenn ich mal erwisch, könnt schon sein, dass ich mich dann mal kurz vergess'...

Also passt's auf und vorausschauend fahren  :Wink:

----------


## DirtMerchant

so nach längerer abstinenz auch wieder mal die standard runde gefahren,
uphill begleitet von diesen hardcore up-und downhiller marke "onebikefitsforall"
 :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Toni, SB.com

> uphill begleitet von diesen hardcore up-und downhiller marke "onebikefitsforall"


Scho der Hubsi v. Goisern sogt schließli:

"A mountainbike is nedta fir a a ausgrunnas Wadl *ggg*"

Bin ja scho gspannt, wann da Pinzgauner den Rahmen da vabiagt ;-)

cya, Toni

----------


## pAz

war am di. und heute jeweils relativ bald oben, einfach herrlich wenn man den ganzen berg für sich hat und danach noch zum see baden fährt  :Smile:

----------


## Pinzgauner

> war am di. und heute jeweils relativ bald oben, einfach herrlich wenn man den ganzen berg für sich hat und danach noch zum see baden fährt


"Berg für sich allein" seid ihr alten "Bikeparkschlampen" halt nicht gewohnt :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Rüdiger

> ... einfach herrlich wenn man den ganzen berg für sich hat ...


Ja des hat ma eh gesehen, wie lieb du den Berg ghabt hast, weilst glei so mit offen Armen kopfvoran vom Radl gflogen bist und die Steine umarmt hast  :Wink:

----------


## pAz

du muast redn  :Wink:

----------


## klamsi

Hab heute in der SN gelesen dass in den kommenden Tagen, Wochen den Spitz Abholzen (Borkenkäfer).
Könnt ev. Interessant sein bzgl. Forstarbeiten und wege die dann vl. nimmer so existieren wie jetzt oder?

Bzw. vl. weiss jemand noch mehr dazu?

----------


## DirtMerchant

des anfallende holz wär fein um damit a paar stunts zu bauen....

----------


## klamsi

> des anfallende holz wär fein um damit a paar stunts zu bauen....


Is woi eher ned so fein wann da Käfer drin huckt.  :Embarrassment:

----------


## DirtMerchant

der muss sich halt ducken, wenn a bike kommt  :Wink:

----------


## pAz

moagn früh gegen halb 9 jemand dabei?

----------


## klamsi

eventuell  :Smile:

----------


## Pinzgauner

Bin heute extra nochmal aufn Spitz bevor die Arbeiter den Wald zamtuschn. Scheiß Käfer! Hoffentlich wird nur der Wald Richtung Stadt abgeholzt so das die hinteren Trails erhalten bleiben.

----------


## Pinzgauner

Sind gestern von der Zistel nach Aigen runter. Ganz unten bei der Hundewiese hat mich einer der Grundbesitzer angesprochen ob wir den Trail quer durch den Wald gefahren sind bzw. vielleicht sogar angelegt haben. Gemeint hat er den Abschnitt nach der baufälligen Brücke (die über die „Konglomeratschluch“).
Wir wollten tatsächlich diesen Abschnitt das erste Mal fahren. Allerdings hat der Grundbesitzer mit Ästen die Brücke verriegelt. Wir wussten dann nicht ob er das wegen dem Zustand der Brücke oder wegen dem Trail gemacht hat und haben dann auf ein Befahren verzichtet.
Lange Rede kurzer Sinn: Offenbar zerstört das ausfahren eines Weges direkt durch den Wald die Wurzeln und somit im Endeffekt die Bäume. Außerdem wird früher oder später das Wasser für Erosion des Trails sorgen. Wir wurden daher gebeten auf ein Befahren zu verzichten!! (Habe das Befahren ohnehin nur in Erwägung gezogen weil ich, aufgrund der Brücke, dachte es handelt sich um einen alten Weg. Offenbar geht der Weg aber wo anders runter). Der Grundbesitzer hat uns außerdem gesagt er hat nichts grundsätzlich gegen das Befahren der Wege.

Der Grundbesitzer war in keinster Weise ungehalten hat uns nicht mit einer Anzeige gedroht o. ä. sondern uns erläutert worum es geht und uns gebeten den Abschnitt zu meiden! Wir sollten also den betreffenden Abschnitt nicht mehr befahren! (Persönlich ist mir ohnehin ein Rätsel wie jemand auf die Idee kommt auf einem fremden Grundstück quer durch den Wald einen Trail auszufahren).
Da die gebauten Jumps und Anlieger weiter unten ja mittlerweile einige Zeit bestehen und ich mir gut vorstellen könnte der Grundbesitzer hat genug Einfluss für ein Zerstörung zu sorgen (auch wenn der Grund jemand anderem gehört), werde ich der Bitte nachkommen!

----------


## pAz

is versteandlich und sollte von jedem eingehalten werden!
muss zugegeben sagen,dass ich einer der weg-erstbefahrer war.
der weg wurde jedoch schon letztes bzw. vor 2 jahren bissl gfahren.
wenn es der selbe eigentuemer wie unten waere haette er auch nix dagegen, weil der untere weg war auch nie ein bestehender sondern ein komplett neu angelegter.
dass es dort zu keinen problemen kommt wundert und freut mich.

jedoch wurde kuerzlich der sprung am ende beim forstweg zerstoert.
ich hoff auf eine frust-aktion eines oekos und nicht des eigentuemers.

sorry wegen den umlauten, bin in greek

----------


## grisch

ausgegraben:

ich werde morgen blau machen  :Mr. Yellow:  wetter sollte halbwegs passen, also wäre am nachmittag wer dabei? meine müden muskeln gehören trainiert!

----------


## pAz

verleg das ganze auf do. und ich bin dabei  :Smile:

----------


## grisch

> verleg das ganze auf do. und ich bin dabei


is blöd, da hab ich am nachmittag physio!

----------


## pAz

vorm.?

----------


## grisch

> vorm.?


nop, da bin ich beim hautarzt (hör mich ja an wie ein hypochonda)

----------


## pAz

haha der hund is hinig  :Wink: 
schade,morgen komm ich erst in der finsterniss heim.
naja wird sich schon bald ausgehn...

----------


## noox

Morgen Nachmittag wär ich dabei - aber etwas früher  :Wink:

----------


## grisch

> Morgen Nachmittag wär ich dabei - aber etwas früher


14:00h bei den twins?

----------


## noox

Ja, würde gut passen!

----------


## pAz

oida wieso immer bei uns?  :Eek: 
hundewiesn is doch bessa zum treffen?!

(aber natürli auch ka probl. da  :Wink: )

----------


## noox

na, von da Hundewiese müsste ich wieder a paar Meter zurückfahren. Ihr liegt auf'n Weg Richtung Gänsbrunn.

----------


## Poison :)

14 uhr wird knapp (theater mit da schule  :Cool: )

meld mich heud noch ob sichs ausgeht

lg

ps: wann seit ihr letzdes mal von uns los?

----------


## grisch

> 14 uhr wird knapp (theater mit da schule )
> 
> meld mich heud noch ob sichs ausgeht
> 
> lg
> 
> ps: wann seit ihr letzdes mal von uns los?


echt spät, glaub knapp vor 15:30h!

----------


## noox

ja, ich war um 15:20 da - 5 Minuten später weg. Mind. eine Stunde früher wäre echt gut. Die Sonne steht nach 16:00 schon so weit unten, dass es im Wald schon so finster wird.

----------


## Snowthrill

und wer geht mit mir nightriden ??  :Weep:

----------


## grisch

> und wer geht mit mir nightriden ??


donnerstag? da wären wir dabei!

----------


## Poison :)

morgen 14uhr bin ich dabei  :Smile:  
wird eh zeit...trek steht schon viel zu lange  :Frown:

----------


## Snowthrill

war super cool mit da Christina gestern :-) 
Was aber echt genervt hat waren die vielen quer liegenden Bäume, die da sicher nicht von selber über den Weg gefallen sind...

----------


## Poison :)

wetter is ja traumhaft  :Smile: 

freu mich riesig auf heud nachmittag, war schon viel zu lang nimma am enduro  :Embarrassment:

----------


## grisch

> wetter is ja traumhaft 
> 
> freu mich riesig auf heud nachmittag, war schon viel zu lang nimma am enduro



freu mich auch; muss vorher noch reifen wechseln! mit den swampthings wars letztens scho ziemlich zach zum rauftreten! hab ich das schon erwähnt: ich bin grad nicht in top form, habt gnade!!!

----------


## Poison :)

was haust rauf? 
schade, sonnst wär sich vl spitz ausgangen  :Smile:  
edit:  aigen nach anbruch der dämmerung nicht fahren!!!
dachte das hätte sich herumgesprochen?  :Embarrassment:

----------


## grisch

> was haust rauf?
> 
> schade, sonnst wär sich vl spitz ausgangen 
> 
> edit:  aigen nach anbruch der dämmerung nicht fahren!!!
> dachte das hätte sich herumgesprochen?


kenda 2,3
vielleicht schaff ich ja den spitz bzw. nockstein!
problem letztens war auch der 130g sattel, den ich noch nie vorher zum treten verwendet hab  :EEK!: 
ups, des mit der dämmerung haben wir neulich wirklich nicht beachtet!

----------


## noox

ja, weil wir net damit gerechnet haben, dass es um 17:00 schon finster ist.

Kann ich mich nimmer erinnern, oder war bei uns nur ein Baum oben (direkt unter der Zistel) drinnen, bei dem man absteigen musste. Einmal lag so ein kleines Teil drinnen, dass vermutlich absichtlich reingetan wurde. Die anderen waren größer, haben eher umgeflogen ausgesehen (aber stimmt, warum umgeflogen) konnte aber überfahren werden, oder?

Wetter ist ja ... wow!

----------


## noox

> hab ich das schon erwähnt: ich bin grad nicht in top form, habt gnade!!!


 Ich bin auch net wirklich besser drauf. Mei Radl ist halt leicher - aber macht dafür bergab weniger Spaß.

----------


## grisch

jo, so viel zeugs war ab der zistel ned auf dem trail; die christina und sandra sind gestern vom spitz zur nockstein runter und auf dem teil soll ziemlich viel umgeworfen worden sein; sodass der trail eigentlich nicht mehr da ist  :EEK!:

----------


## noox

Asso - ja da war ich vor a paar Woche a. Von da weg wo man von der Schottertraße in den engen Teil einbiegt bis etwa zur Hälfte bis Nocksteinkehre gibt's tatsächlich keinen Weg mehr. Bin dann ein paar Meter links daneben gefahren - wenn ich mich richtig erinnere. Da hat sich so a Art neuer Weg gebieldet. Dachte mir eigentlich das ist von den Holzarbeiten. Aber es war damals auch schon dämmrig und ich hatte kein Licht.

----------


## Erwin

> edit:  aigen nach anbruch der dämmerung nicht fahren!!!


is meist für Berufstätige a bissal schwierig......  :Wink: 
ausedem war ja eh mitten in der nacht...
 :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## DirtMerchant

wo und wann fahrts ihr genau rauf, bzw runter?

----------


## noox

14 Uhr bei den Twins. Dann mal rauf. Entweder bis zur Wallride, bis zur Zistel, Nockstein oder ganz rauf. Aber ganz rauf wird sich vermutlich net ausgehen.

----------


## grisch

> wo und wann fahrts ihr genau rauf, bzw runter?


hey woifi, seit wann bist du 32???

----------


## pAz

hat morgen jemand zeit und lust?

----------


## noox

mhm. du hast nur vormittags Zeit? Eventuell nochmals nachmittag. Ich müsste eh den unteren Teil nochmals mit der GoPro filmen - Heute ist da leider die Linse dreckig geworden. Aber Spitz möcht ich eigentlich net fahren. Meine Beine sind morgen sicher schwer.

----------


## pAz

ich hab nachm. genauso zeit hab ja immer 2 tage frei zwischen meinen diensten...
so um 14:00 zistl?
lg

----------


## noox

14 uhr treffpunkt bei euch würde mir gut passen. 14 uhr zistel wär ma eher zu früh. Aber gehen würd's auch.

----------


## pAz

ich mein ja um 14:00 von uns zur zistel starten  :Smile:

----------


## noox

passt!

----------


## Poison :)

war perfekt heud!
morgen werd ich pausieren...steh fr,sa,so,mo am eis  :Smile: 

@ erwin: schlechtes argument..oder willst du/ihr dass aigen bald keiner mehr fahren kann?

----------


## Erwin

> @ erwin: schlechtes argument..oder willst du/ihr dass aigen bald keiner mehr fahren kann?


auf die antwort schreib ich jetzt mal nichts zurück gell......

----------


## Poison :)

wieso nicht? sonnst halt PM...

----------


## noox

Redet's euch des doch bei an Bier aus und habt's euch wieder lieb.  :Wink:

----------


## Poison :)

gibt doch gar kein problem, und bier mag ich nicht  :Smile: 

problem is halt dass wir den bauer 2 mal getroffen haben und der grundsätzlich nicht viel dagegen hat

jedoch müssen/sollten wir alle wege richtung aigen ab einbruch der dämmerung unbedingt meiden
sollte da ein jäger einen biker sehen/treffen ists vorbei

das hat er klipp und klar so gesagt, darum halt ich mich fix daran...

lg

----------


## Erwin

sag das mal den ganzen bikern die nicht im board sind (das sind nämlich mal garnicht so wenig).  :Wink: 

auserdem gilt das nicht nur für den Aigen abschitt sondern eingentlich für den ganzen Gaisberg, Wild ist immerhin am ganzen Gaisberg unterwegs und nicht nur in Aigen.
Grisch und ich hatten auch schon mal eine begegnung mit einem Jäger in Aigen mit dem wir ein kleines gespräch hatten (eingentlich ein sehr angenehmes muss ich sagen).

völlig egal fakt ist das wenn ich die zeit hätte würde ich auch lieber unter tags biken gehen, da das leider nicht bei jedem und so auch bei mit nicht möglich ist werde ich weider hin in der nacht nightriden gehen...!!!!
der jenige der um 21:00 / 22:00 oder Später noch erkennen kann ob das licht hinter den siebten baum links ein biker, ein wanderer oder was auch immer ist ist hellseher :P .

@ es gibt eh kein Problem..... doch!! ich bin auch nicht so der Bier fan   :Big Grin:   :Wink:

----------


## DirtMerchant

ich les immer nur bier, bier, bier, bin schon total am verdursten hier  :Big Grin:

----------


## noox

Beim Interspar gibt's morgen und übermorgen -25% auf alle Biere. Und es steht, dass das auch auf vergünstigte gilt. Und Stiegl ist dort momentan vergünstigt.... hoffe das stimmt. Muss morgen ein paar Kisten einkaufen.

----------


## DirtMerchant

> Beim Interspar gibt's morgen und übermorgen -25% auf alle Biere. Und es steht, dass das auch auf vergünstigte gilt. Und Stiegl ist dort momentan vergünstigt.... hoffe das stimmt. Muss morgen ein paar Kisten einkaufen.


trifft sich ja super zum weltsparefrohtag  :Wink:

----------


## noox

Jo, is eh a Blödsinn, das Geld auf die Bank zu tragen. Treibts die Wirtschaft an! Neue Bikes braucht das Land! Und das Bier zum Feiern!

----------


## pAz

genau!

----------


## pAz

morgen um mittag gaisberg??!!

----------


## pAz

morgen 10:00 gaisberg ??!! bitte melden

----------


## Poison :)

war sehr fein heud am hausberg  :Smile: 

wenn da kollege a 8kg full-carbon HT hat und CC rennen fahrt is rauf allerdings zaaaach  :EEK!:

----------


## grisch

ja, war ziiiemlich geil heute! spitz rauf war gar nicht sooo extrem zach aber geht schon ganz gut hinein in die waden  :EEK!: 
habt ihr auch die neuen baumstämme im trail mitbekommen? (nach der wall, einfahrt aigner abschnitt), da hat wohl momentan wirklich wer was gegen uns  :Confused:

----------


## Pinzgauner

> ja, war ziiiemlich geil heute! spitz rauf war gar nicht sooo extrem zach aber geht schon ganz gut hinein in die waden 
> habt ihr auch die neuen baumstämme im trail mitbekommen? (nach der wall, einfahrt aigner abschnitt), da hat wohl momentan wirklich wer was gegen uns


Das wären keine Baumstämme mehr das war schon mehr eine Barrikade :EEK!:

----------


## Poison :)

seit der stacheldraht-story bin ich da oben sowieso vorsichtig!
(hab gestern gschaut, aber nix entdeckt!)

edit: heud jemand unterwegs?
hab leider nur bis 1 zeit 

lg

----------


## Poison :)

war wiedermal spitze heud!!
sollte öfter bis nach 5 party machen  :Smile: 

1:02 über aigen aufn spitz
und des noch relativ gemütlich, mi restfettn  :Smile: 

lg

----------


## pAz

und auch ich im schatten meines bruders mit neuer bestzeit  :Wink: 
1:05 mit "fast-anspeibn" in aigen unten und power zum ende hin, vodka verleiht kräfte!

----------


## pAz

morgen 13:30 jemand zeit und lust?
wetter wird traumhaft!

----------


## Poison :)

lust ja, zeit nein  :Cry:

----------


## Poison :)

heud jemand unterwegs? waren gestern oben.... a traum  :Smile:

----------


## grisch

> heud jemand unterwegs? waren gestern oben.... a traum


jup, ich hätt's nach Mittag vor! (sollte ich es mal vom büro weg schaffen)

----------


## Poison :)

geil wars! und weniger zach als gedacht  :Smile:

----------


## DirtMerchant

:EEK!:  zach war nur diese info auf einem vermutlich willkürlich ausgesuchten Fahrzeug am Spitz....

----------


## klamsi

Was schockiert dich da jetzt so?

Vl. sollte man eine Gegenaktion starten!

"Es musste Anzeige erstattet werden wegen Übertretung des Salzburger Naturschutzgesetzes §27, Abs.2, Lit.d!  
Wegen starker Verunreinigung der Landschaft (Wegwerfen von Getränkedosen, Jausenreste) ist das begehen des "Gaisbergs" und anderer Erholungsflächen im Land Salzburg außerhalb dafür vorgesehener Verkehrsflächen (Wanderwege nicht inkludiert) bis auf weiteres Verboten!"

 :Wink:

----------


## Schorsch629

> zach war nur diese info auf einem vermutlich willkürlich ausgesuchten Fahrzeug am Spitz....


willkürlich?

heut gegen 16:50 am auto am spitz gefunden....


aber hauptsache der ganze berg wird mit schotterautobahnen zugepflastert.....

----------


## The REVO G

hallo an alle gaisbergfahrer

es gibt ja immer wieder mal was neues am gaisberg aber ich werde diesen zettelschreiber
sicher auch noch kennenlernen früher oder später .
bin ja auch des öfteren am gaisberg unterwegs
nun hab ich mich da schon mal etwas schlau gemacht

de text im § wurde gändert auf einen anderen wortlaut siehe anbei

 Im § 27 Abs 2 wird die lit d durch folgende Bestimmungen ersetzt:

„d)  das Fahren mit Fahrzeugen außerhalb von Flächen, die für den Fahrzeugverkehr bestimmt sind, ausgenommen für Bewirtschaftungszwecke, zur Erfüllung von gesetzlich angeordneten Überwachungspflichten sowie Fahrten mit Motorschlitten im Sinn des Motorschlittengesetzes;

also müsste vor jedem weg der hinweis angebracht werden nicht für den fahrzeugverkehr
bestimmt ansonst ist es für mich nicht ersichtlich welcher weg dafür bestimmt ist

nice greets 
georg

----------


## bushbaby

Jo Schorschi! Jetzt wos illegal is machts nu mehr Spaß, war scho ganz a anderes feeling gestern  :Big Grin:  Ich kauf ma jetzt noch an Tarnanzug, dass mich die Polizisten dann nimma sehen, wenn ich mich im Wald versteck  :Wink:

----------


## FloImSchnee

> also müsste vor jedem weg der hinweis angebracht werden nicht für den fahrzeugverkehr
> bestimmt ansonst ist es für mich nicht ersichtlich welcher weg dafür bestimmt ist


Hallo Georg,

das ist leider nicht richtig. 
Ein Fahrrad ist ein "Fahrzeug" und darf daher nur auf (öffentlichen) "Straßen" und auf Privatgrund gefahren werden, wo's dem Eigentümer des Grundes recht ist.
D.h. sogar Forststraßen, die nicht explizit freigegeben sind, sind verboten. (eine Zusatztafel, "gilt auch für Radfahrer" ist nicht erforderlich. Die Forststraßentafel = Fahrverbotstafel)

Wanderwege sind in Österreich immer zu Befahren verboten, es sei denn sie sind explizit vom Eigentümer freigegeben. Ausnahmen gibt's nur für Wanderer und Tourengeher. ("Betretungsrecht des Waldes") Details spricht das Forstgesetz. 

Dass das alles net lässig ist, ist klar. Umso wichtiger ist's halt, dass wir uns zurückhaltend verhalten um solche Eskalationen wie nun am Gaisberg zu vermeiden...

lg Flo

----------


## The REVO G

Dass das alles net lässig ist, ist klar. Umso wichtiger ist's halt, dass wir uns zurückhaltend verhalten um solche Eskalationen wie nun am Gaisberg zu vermeiden...

deshalb bin ich auch froh das derzeit der schnee am gaisberg einzuggehalten hat da wird sich so einiges hoffentlich wieder bruhigen

snowee greets
georg

----------


## bushbaby

Den unteren Teil vom Aigen-Trail hams kaputt gmacht  :Frown:  Kicker hin, Anleger auch beschädigt, und UNMENGEN von Holz aufm Weg... in jeder Kurve... Hams a bissl freigeräumt... Aber schaut irgendwie so nach "letzter Warunung" aus  :Frown: 
So gemein...

----------


## noox

Hab ich auch gerade gehört  :Frown:

----------


## DirtMerchant

war aber trotzdem ein feiner ride zum einstand heut  :Cool: 
neues bike passt auch prima, saison eröffnet!

----------


## The REVO G

wolfi da muss i da recht geben war a nice ride up and down gestern 

und ich bin der meinung das aigen viel zu überlaufen ist der gaisberg bietet so viele schöne möglichkeiten um zu biken 

aber es hat auf dieser strecke das biken einfach überhand genommen 

aber vielleicht haben wir ja mal ein paar lösungsvorschläge wie wir die diskrepanz zwischen bikern und waldbesitzern ,bauern, förstern und ... lösen können

also nicht nur den weg befahren den ein paar wenige gebaut haben sondern nun mal auch 
sich die mühe machen ihn in stand zu halten und an einer legalisierung zu arbeiten !!!!!!

LAST EURERE FANTASIE UND BEZIEHUNGEN SPIELE um biken am gaisberg zu ermöglichen

----------


## grisch

ach wie gut das ich die letzten wochenenden mit paintball im privatwald verbracht hab, da bekommt man nix von wanderern, jägern, oder ähnlichem mit.

back to gaisi problem: überlaufen auf jeden fall; immer mehr, immer mehr. das musste mal kommen. also einfach wieder mehr verteilen bzw. aufteilen. gaisberg war ja bezüglich shutteln immer sehr interessant; aber nun per enduro hat man bei uns ja unzählige berge und auch einige hausberge nicht viel weiter weg als gaisi vor der haustür. 
zb die herbstrunde auf die stoisser rauf, war sehr geil bergauf, und der dh trail vom andi war da echt der hammer, da schei$$ ich auf gaisberg.

----------


## The Rockstar

war klar. so viele fags, die in letzter zeit am g-berg unterwex waren. musste so kommen...

----------


## Pinzgauner

> war klar. so viele fags, die in letzter zeit am g-berg unterwex waren. musste so kommen...


FAG: Freeride Association Gaisberg?

----------


## noox

Beim Rocky heißt das sicher was anderes. 

freerider and gays?

In Anlehnung an wags?

----------


## The Rockstar

fag ist die kurzform von faggot

----------


## The REVO G

zb die herbstrunde auf die stoisser rauf, war sehr geil bergauf, und der dh trail vom andi war da echt der hammer, da schei$$ ich auf gaisberg.[/QUOTE]

nachdem die bayern zum biken nach sbg fahren sollten wir auch mal über den gaisbergrand hinausschauen und den stoissertrail bevölkern bin dabei grisch wannst mit am rentner fahrst
bin i dabei

der weg sollt ja eh ganz schön was her geben

und der högel sollt a nu bezwungen werden müsste a die eine oder andere strecke dort geben

----------


## Erwin

Also Högel würde ich auf alle fälle vermeiden da es da schon seit längerm mit einem Bauer Ärger gibt... 
aber es gibt ja genug andere Berg  :Wink: ..

----------


## Pinzgauner

> fag ist die kurzform von faggot



Na geh echt iaz?  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## The Rockstar

> Na geh echt iaz?


bei deinem alter weis man nicht sicher ob du mit solchen ausdrücken vertraut bist...
 :Wink:

----------


## da Steff

For your information:
*
Man(n) darf jetzt (legal) mit dem Bus auf dem Gaisberg fahren!!!!*
(wir haben direkt mit der Albus zentrale gereded, und für die ist das ok

einzige Voraussetzung: das Bikey muss in einem Sack gepackt werden.

wir haben einfach einen alten Vorhang od einen alten bettdecken überzug zusammengenäht. 
vorderreifen raus, alles in den Sack und rein in den Bus. für 3€ kommt man dann ganz mit rauf!

Fotos folgen!

cheers

Stef

----------


## pAz

war gestern nach der arbeit oben (zwar nur zistl) und hat mir voll daugt.
werd jetzt sicher öfter fahren wenns nicht regnet (1-2 mal die woche wär optimal)
meist so zw. halb 7 und 7 start in aigen und je nach zeit, lust und laune zistl oder ganz rauf.

wollt mal fragen wer interresse hat? hannes,grisch,erwin,wolfi,andi,... wie schauma aus?=)

----------


## noox

Bin sicher hin und wieder dabei!

----------


## Pinzgauner

I a!  :Cool:

----------


## pAz

morgen halb 7 wenns nicht regnet?

----------


## Erwin

des hört sich ja schon fast nach am stammtisch an  :Stick Out Tongue: 
werd des eher spontan machen,
bin aber auf alle fälle motiviert  :Wink:

----------


## noox

schauen wir mal, wie's Wetter wird. 

Laut Wetterbericht eher Vormittags schön: www.bergfex.at/sommer/hallwang/wetter/

Aber das hat er am Mittwoch auch gesagt, dann war's am Vormittag bewölkt und den ganzen Nachmittag Sonne.

----------


## Pinzgauner

Wenn es Wetter passt und ich rechzeitig meine Küche geplant bekomme bin ich dabei...

----------


## Dropomat76

i hör mittag auf und tret an Bock schon am frühen Nachmittag auffe...da is nu schee

----------


## grisch

i werd eher meinen ehemaligen und wieder künftigen hausberg in mattsee rocken!
keine nervigen wanderer, kaum andere biker, trails kannst rein machen wie man nur lustig ist; danach die füsse im see baumeln lassen und auf a bier in den gastgarten sitzen! perfekte freitag "after work" runde!

----------


## klamsi

> i werd eher meinen ehemaligen und wieder künftigen hausberg in mattsee rocken!
> keine nervigen wanderer, kaum andere biker, trails kannst rein machen wie man nur lustig ist; danach die füsse im see baumeln lassen und auf a bier in den gastgarten sitzen! perfekte freitag "after work" runde!


Gibts da kan "Gefällt mir" button?  :Smile: 

 :Way To Go:

----------


## noox

Wer is jetzt heute Abend dabei. Gebt's ma idealerweise 70-80 Minuten vorher Bescheid.

----------


## Poison :)

vorher wars extrem schwarz und hat paar fette tropfen runterlasse 
wenn jetzt garnix kommt feits mich schon an  :Twisted:

----------


## noox

Andi hat mich grad angerufen, der ist schon oben. Bei uns tröpfelts und es ist kalt.  Hätte untertags fahren müssen  :Frown:    Aber war heut leider immer was zu tun.

----------


## Poison :)

wär mei radl früher fertig gwesen wär ich eh am nachmittag schon gfahren

mal schaun wanns wieder freundlicher wird

----------


## Poison :)

neues radl motiviert  :Smile: 

beste gaisbergausfahrt ever...
1:01 am spitz, fast trockene trails, perfekt funktionierendes bike  :Smile:  :Smile:

----------


## MTB-SBG

hej jungs
kann mir einer sagen wo gute downhill trails sind am gaisberg, kenne mich da überhaupt nicht aus und weiß leider nicht, wos anständig runter geht..
es reicht wenn ihr mitr sagt,  wos weg geht..
thx im Voraus
Peace MTB-SBG

----------


## MTB-SBG

.. ... ....

----------


## robertg202

Wird Dir keiner sagen, weil niemand will, dass da dann die Massen hinstürmen......
Schick doch einmal ein PN an einen der aktiven Poster aus Sbg..........
Oder aber kauf Dir eine Wanderkarte und schau, wo die vielversprechendsten Wege verlaufen. 
Ein Tipp: am Gaisberg immer den Wanderern "Vorfahrt" lassen: soll heißen langsamer werden, wenn notwendig stehen bleiben, nett grüßen, sich bedanken wenn sie ausstellen, etc...
Das ist sehr, sehr wichtig!!!!!!
Der Berg ist eh schon so überlaufen mit Bikern, wennst da auch noch rücksichtslos durch die Gegend donnerst dann gibts garantiert Probleme!
Und die merken dann wieder alle Biker.....

----------


## MTB-SBG

aso ok, danke
aber so wirklich eine stercke für biker gibts nicht..?
und das man da nicht vorbeidonnern soll ist auch klar..

----------


## robertg202

Hallo

Nein, eine echte Bikestrecke (außer die Autostraße....) gibt es am Gaisberg nicht. 
Auf allen anderen Wegen (wo natürlich Fahrverbot für Radler besteht) gilt "Leben und leben lassen" ;-)

----------


## klamsi

Hat morgen wer lust gmiadlich aufn Gaisberg zu radln?  :Smile:

----------


## Poison :)

evtl! kann aber nur bis 3...werd ich spontan um 12 entscheiden

----------


## Toni, SB.com

....s Wetter war Traum
....d Temperaturen a Hit
....d Trails ziemlich trocken

ABER:

...s stinkt mir, wenn man uns verflucht, weil wir a bisserl was im Wald bauen, und die eine oder andere Stelle modifizieren, aber ein Herr Steindl den halben Berg in Vorderfager umbauen darf, riesige Forstautobahnen rein schlägt, und da kein Herr Augustin vom Naturschutzbund schreit...
Hautsache bei uns wird sofort und reflexartig STOP gebrüllt.

...s stinkt mir auch, wenn ich meine Freeride-Handschuhe zum Trocknen aufs Geländer hänge, 10min fotografieren geh (tolle Stimmung), dann zurück komm, und die Handschuhe sind weg (Stimmung im Keller)

Toni

----------


## grisch

> ....s Wetter war Traum
> ....d Temperaturen a Hit
> ....d Trails ziemlich trocken
> 
> ABER:
> 
> ...s stinkt mir, wenn man uns verflucht, weil wir a bisserl was im Wald bauen, und die eine oder andere Stelle modifizieren, aber ein Herr Steindl den halben Berg in Vorderfager umbauen darf, riesige Forstautobahnen rein schlägt, und da kein Herr Augustin vom Naturschutzbund schreit...
> Hautsache bei uns wird sofort und reflexartig STOP gebrüllt.
> 
> ...


naja, wenn man zum palfinger konzern gehört darf man in salzburg wohl so ziemlich alles, nehm ich an  :Wink: 
ist aber echt heftig, der berg sieht da jetzt komplett anders aus  :EEK!:

----------


## grisch

ACHTUNG, ACHTUNG!!!

Derzeit gibt es wieder Probleme mit Grundbesitzern. Speziell "Aigen" runter hat es dieses WE wieder was gegeben.
Wir haben gestern "tonnenweise" Holz aus dem Trail entfernen müssen. Scheinbar war auch ein Grundbesitzer vor Ort und hat einige Biker aufgehalten.

Wenn hier jemand was darüber weiß, was der Besitzer gesagt hat, bitte gebt Bescheid.
Er hat seine Telefonnummer hergegeben, um sich mit ihm in Verbindung zu setzen, um die Sache mal ordentlich zu besprechen.

Also bis dahin, bitte sehr vorsichtig beim besagten Trail bzw. nach Möglichkeit Aigen derzeit meiden!
Es soll nicht so weit kommen, dass die Polzei anrückt und Personalien aufnimmt!!!

Ich denke, dass momentan teilweise schon sehr viele Leute unterwegs sind. Die meisten wird man wohl über Bikepalast, M&M und Revolution-Bikeshop erreichen! 

Somit sollte sich das hoffentlich schnell rum sprechen!!!

Vielleicht können wir nun mit den Bistzern am runden Tisch etwas regeln. Möglichkeit die wir den Besitzern bieten könnten, wir zahlen einen jährlichen Benutzungsbetrag. Vielleicht steigen sie auf so was ein!

----------


## noox

Hab auch grad mit Georg gesprochen:

Es scheint schon mehrfach auf Aufeinandertreffen von Grundbesitzern und Bikern gekommen zu sein, wo die Grundbesitzer durchaus Gesprächsbereitschaft gezeigt haben. D.h. bitte melden, falls jemand die Telefonnummer hat. Vielleicht kann man sich mit ein paar Grundbesitzern mal zusammensitzen und eine Lösung finden.

----------


## skimp

wir haben den herren gestern auch getroffen. er war eigentlich sehr freundlich, aber bestimmt. wenn das mit der fahrerfrequenz so weitergeht, dann werden die trails gesperrt und fahrer angezeigt. ehrlich gesagt verstehe ich den herrn. er hat aber definitiv gesprächsbereitschaft gezeigt. 
wenn wir es schaffen, die sache auf eine legale basis zu stellen, dann werden wir keine troubles haben. wir müssen uns nur organisieren, sonst werden unsere trails mit sicherheit gesperrt.

----------


## skimp

aja, andi sollte mehr zu den kontaktdaten wissen.

----------


## Poison :)

hi stef! war das der, den wir schonmal unten bei der hundewiesegetroffen haben? wqr damals sehr freundlich und gesprächsbereit! 

hoffe wir können was rausholen, sonnst ist aigen bald geschichte  :Frown:

----------


## Pinzgauner

Ich habe die Kontaktdaten und werde mich jetzt mal durchfragen wer die Ansprechpartner sind. Mit Georg bin ich bereits in Kontakt. Vorerst werde ich mich im öffentlichen Bereich online dazu aber nicht äußern weil meiner Meinung nach das Internet ein Teil des "Problem" ist.

Ansonsten werde ich die Ecke des Gaisbergs wohl bis auf weiteres meiden...

----------


## grisch

werde aigen auch meiden, hoff die anderen sind auch so schlau  :Wink:

----------


## skimp

> hi stef! war das der, den wir schonmal unten bei der hundewiesegetroffen haben? wqr damals sehr freundlich und gesprächsbereit! 
> 
> hoffe wir können was rausholen, sonnst ist aigen bald geschichte


nein, das damals war der besitzer des oberen grundstücks (da wo die brücke ist).. den besitzer, den wir getroffen haben, gehört das grundstück darunter.. also nach der strasse..

----------


## grisch

finds schade, dass manche scheinbar beratungsresistent sind. möchte keine namen nennen, bin jedoch schon a bissal enttäuscht. man hätte schon ein erstes gespräch abwarten können, aber naja...

----------


## pAz

@andi: meld dich (per mail zb.) wenn du news hast bzw. wenn du was brauchst

----------


## The REVO G

ich hoffe auch dieses problem wird sich mit hilfe von allen denen was an dieser strecke liegt mit den üblichen verdächtigen hoffentlich lössen lassen
und resistent bin ich nicht und auch ich werde diese strecke ab jetzt eher meiden und das 1 gespräch abwarten

----------


## grisch

> ich hoffe auch dieses problem wird sich mit hilfe von allen denen was an dieser strecke liegt mit den üblichen verdächtigen hoffentlich lössen lassen
> und resistent bin ich nicht und auch ich werde diese strecke ab jetzt eher meiden und das 1 gespräch abwarten


kan stress, wollt meinen unmut ein wenig freien lauf lassen. gerade wir "alte gaisberg-hasen" sollten in der jetztigen situation eher als beispiel voraus gehen. 
ich befürchte ohnedies, dass weiterhin biker da runter fahren. es liest ja nicht jeder hier herinnen und alles kannst mit mundpropaganda auch nicht erreichen.

aber gerade aus dem grund find ich gut, dass wir das hier herinnen "veröffentlichen", damit möglichst viele auf den aktuellen stand der dinge hingewiesen werden.
sollte sich auch ein grundbesitzer hier aufhalten, sieht man evtl. auch unseren "good will".

----------


## Dropomat76

...bei dieser Gelegenheit sollte man dann auch gleich mit den Hundebesitzern sprechen die immer wieder mit den Hunden in Aigen ohne Leine unterwegs sind im Wald....ein Mountainbiker hat noch nie einen Hasen gerissen....ein Hund schon :-)

----------


## Poison :)

nicht dein ernst oder?
egal ob dort leinenpflicht ist oder nicht...wir dürfen da nicht fahren!!

also lass die armen hunde und ihre besitzer in ruhe und versuch möglichst vielen weiterzusagen dass aigen derzeit tabu sein sollte

----------


## klamsi

Unrecht hat a ja ned...mir is dort auch schon das ein oder andere Reh mit am halberten Herzkasperl entgegengekommen weils mal wieder an Hund ohne Leine begegnet ist...
...aber des sollte jetzt wohl ned des Hauptanliegen sein und gehört wohl auch eher ned in den Thread.  :Wink: 

Bin gespannt was da bei der Geschichte rauskommt...
Das die Herren an vernünftigen Eindruck machen sollte ja schon mal a guter anfang sein?

----------


## da Steff

bump. 
any news?

----------


## grisch

> bump.
> 
> any news?


leider nein. wir haben aigen seither eigentlich gemieden. besitzer will eine gewisse "organisation" bzw. verantwortliche. es muss erst noch ein klärendes gespräch geführt werden, was ich so weiß.

----------


## da Steff

Grüß euch,

Ich war letzte Woche Montag mit nem Kumpel am Gaisberg. 
Kurz unter der Zistelalm (Ende erstes Waldstück, wenn man Richtung "Hundewiese" fährt), haben wir den Bauer getroffen.

Bin dann stehen geblieben und hab Ihn dann freundlich angeredet, was er von "der Bikerei" hält.

Er hat gemeint, er hat damit ÜBERHAUPT kein Problem, solange die Biker AUF den Wegen bleiben und nicht queerfeldein runterbrettern.

Ich hab ihm dann erklärt dass wir eh immer am Weg bleiben u immer alle Wanderer FREUNDLICHST grüßen.

Des hat ihm eh voll getaugt, hat gesehen, dass nicht nur "Rowdys" unterwegs sind, und hat einfach gemeint, dass wir des einfach weitersagen sollen, damit sich alle dementsprechend verhalten, dann hätte er überhaupt kein problem mit uns....

Leider weiss ich nicht, bis wie weit sein Grund geht,  aber für das obere Stückchen haben wir damit ja schon fast den Segen... Jetzt müssen wir nur noch den/die anderen Grundbesitzer (weiter unten) befragen.... was meint ihr???

best regards

Stef (Pinzgauer, der mitn schwarzen Demo)

----------


## Matthes@sbg

Hallo Leute,

falls jemand zufällig die obere Führung einer Boxguide auf der Abfahrt Aigen gefunden haben sollte, möge er sich bitte bei mir melden. :Frown:  Hab sie am Sonntag da verloren, bin zwar heute nochmal dagewesen hab aber nichts finden können.

Danke und greetz

----------


## klamsi

Gibts zum Thema Aigen-Grundbesitzer-MTB schon irgendwelche News?

----------

